# What would you choose?



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just for fun, if you could get a brand new:

Alpine 7990 --------------------for $900
Pioneer DEX-P99RS ------------for $900
Clarion DEZ9255 ---------------for $500
Eclipse CD8053 or CD8061 ----for $200

Which one would you choose? And, why did you choose the one you did over the others?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Personally, I own an Eclipse CD8053 and CD8051. Love their dead head units. SQ is absolutely amazing. I find it hard to believe that there are better sounding head units out there.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

I was hoping to hear some opinions and have a little fun with this.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The ECD 510 is the best Eclipse HU. No question. The 8053 was just the more known. The 8053 is still great. Out of the choices you gave I would go with Pioneer due solely to the tuning capabilities. I think the Eclipse would sound the best with little to no tuning. I own all those brands top units. To be honest there is some other great HU's that belong next to those.


----------



## Fizzy_Brown (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, personally, I have known a Pioneer brand since our first car and I have known it as a car stereo with a remarkable tuning. Aside from that, a Pioneer DEX-P99RS, based on most reviews has a good and impressive deck. To be able to know more, you may also check about it here with the link I found online.

Reference:DEX-P99RS - Stage 4 Reference Series CD Receiver | Pioneer Electronics USA

I'm hoping, my choice and information will help you decide and compare it with those listed above.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

dsw1204 said:


> Just for fun, if you could get a brand new:
> 
> Alpine 7990 --------------------for $900
> Pioneer DEX-P99RS ------------for $900
> ...


If we're going old school? DEX-P1R


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I would take the 99, only because it has everything I need and it is the one I am the most familiar with.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Theslaking said:


> The ECD 510 is the best Eclipse HU. No question. The 8053 was just the more known. The 8053 is still great. Out of the choices you gave I would go with Pioneer due solely to the tuning capabilities. I think the Eclipse would sound the best with little to no tuning. I own all those brands top units. To be honest there is some other great HU's that belong next to those.


Yeah, I forgot about the ECD line. I, also, like the 5303R and the 55090. Also, forgot about the Sony C90, Alpine 7909, and the McIntosh. I wish I could add them to my list, but for some reason, I cannot edit my OP. I can edit my additional post(s), but not the original one. Weird, right?

But, for the monies I posted, you would still buy the Pioneer over the Eclipse? That's why I added the purchase prices, also. Of course, almost everybody would choose the Pioneer or Alpine over the Eclipse if the purchase price was the same.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If all units were the same price, I guess I'm the odd one. 

I'd still go with the Clarion. Two reasons.
1) That units sole purpose/design was SQ, no bells, no whistles but for the xover. And I've heard it in person.
2) I'll be honest, I'm biased to Clarion, but for good reason. 

People always seem to forget (And I can understand why) about probably the best SQ HU ever made to this date. It was made back in '93 and only 400 were made. From what we know, 200 to the US, 100 to Canada (that's where mine is from) and 100 to Japan. That unit is the Clarion ADCS-1. Aside from the eq section, it still does more then any unit made since and it's sole purpose was SQ.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

smgreen20 said:


> If all units were the same price, I guess I'm the odd one.
> 
> I'd still go with the Clarion. Two reasons.
> 1) That units sole purpose/design was SQ, no bells, no whistles but for the xover. And I've heard it in person.
> ...



I've only heard of the Clarion ADCS-1 just a little while ago. Why don't a lot of people talk about it when discussing old-school, SQ head units? Wasn't it a grand or so more expensive than the Alpine 7909 or Pioneer P99?

So, your saying that you'd rather spend $500 for the DEZ9255 than spend $200 for the CD8053 (or CD8061 which, like the ADCS-1, is only built for SQ...no processing, crossovers, etc.)?

Like you, I am biased, as well, if you could not tell. Only biased towards Eclipse...at least towards their older stuff. Personally, I still run an Eclipse CD8051 and love it to death! Prior to that, I ran an Eclipse 55040 and it, also, had exceptional SQ. I'd love to get my hands on a CD8061, however.


----------

